#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Necromancy help

## scorpiocurse

Dear all,

I have a really great interest in necromancy and haven;t been able to find much about it. Not only is this for my personal use but I am compiling the first issue of my zine - Black Sunday and I want to write a piece on it which will not only allow to write about it but to research it too for my own interest.

Does anyone know of any good sites? Books? Or do any of you practice it and would like to help me out.

Thanks,

sc

----------


## scorpiocurse

Thank you, I shall attempt to contact him.

----------


## scorpiocurse

I am looking for some basic information on necromancy, a gentle introduction of you like on what it involves, is it practiced on its own or as part of any particular belief system? Dangers involved and success of contacting the dead. Where is the best place to practice? I think I have visions of graveyards and the like. Instead of relying on my imagination and the media I am very interested in hearing from you.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## scorpiocurse

That is interesting and very informative Darius, thank you very much.

Do you recommend any particular literature on the subject of necromancy? Now that I have a grasp of the basics I would like to go and research myself through books and the like.

----------


## redmonk

If you want the real thing , I recomend the old Grimmoire of Pope Honorius ,not the generic version , if you can get inside the vatican and get the real copy with no missing pages ,which is almost impossible . Read it backwards you will invoke some real necro entities. Anyway , if you die or do anything wrong it this information , even when using the generic version of it , is your fault not mine, you asked for it I am only helping.

----------


## scorpiocurse

> If you want the real thing , I recomend the old Grimmoire of Pope Honorius ,not the generic version , if you can get inside the vatican and get the real copy with no missing pages ,which is almost impossible . Read it backwards you will invoke some real necro entities. Anyway , if you die or do anything wrong it this information , even when using the generic version of it , is your fault not mine, you asked for it I am only helping.


Right. Ok...

----------


## redmonk

That is the easy part ,compared with dealing with the Superior Entity a very powerfull demon that is summoned during the ritual , you see that grimmoire is a dangerous book and contains instructions to real exorcists , that is why when you read it backwards and do the instructions backwards instead of exorcising or banning the entity you are in fact summoning it ,do not ask how I know that . 
I can tell that there are several ways that this entity could kill the operator if the ritual is not executed correctly or he did not protect himself, one of the ways is draining all the life force (the blue part of the aura) and dispersing it in the enviroment (since our energy vibration is to low and they are not interested in it, that is why they call us humans fluid bags) , consequently killing the operator , those entities have access to several levels of the ether they could easily trap anyone instantly into the obliak which is a very dark maze with lots of evil beings and no exits , like a prison. So messing with the left hand path is not even near to easy and get killed should be the least of your worries, there are worse things than death.

----------


## redmonk

Firstly what do you think a Demon is ? 
There is a big difference between demonic entities and diabolic entities.

----------


## Seehiah

> How hard could it possibly be to infiltrate the building that houses the center of the Catholic faith in the most largely populated city in the world, then find a highly regarded text of said faith, and finally invoke necromantic rites from the aforementioned text?


Thanks, now I've got an image of a _really unique_ 'Top Gear' challenge in my head. Complete with a review of the Popemobile....  :Tongue: 

Going back to Darius' post #7- How contactable are souls that have moved on to an afterlife proper compared to those that haven't? It's not a field I've studied, but my guess would be that souls that are still hanging around near this plane would be easier to raise, one way or another. And related to that, souls that had, erm, discorporated unexpectedly would have more trouble moving on (until they fully understood their situation and accepted it) and would, consequently, be less friendly than, say, someone who had died after a long and happy life and is just hanging around to keep an eye on the family.
Thoughts, comments, flames?

----------


## Cartoon Character

There are other, more direct ways of releasing them too.

----------


## redmonk

> This is where I disagree with you,Redmonk.Necromancy does not use demons of any kind.Necro-Daemons,Shades,Grim reapers,and others are what we work with,not demons.Demons are mainly worked with Demonalotry or Demonology.Demonalotry is the worship of demons,while Demonology is the study of demons.Necromancy,however,does bnot use demons,their energies do not mesh well with death essence in most cases.
> 
> P.S:I've heard of the grimoire of pope honorius,the oldest copies are located in the Vatican's black library.Near as I can tell,you would have to go through about 10 or more levels of security (mostly Swiss guard) to reach it.Not to mention that obviously the catholic church has used various methods to protect and conceal such texts.While I would love to get my hands on some of them,it's not so easy.



What is a Demon ?

----------


## redmonk

[QUOTE=Excruciating;42775]I was just referring to how you said a demon would be summoned during the ritual.[/]

I dont know why i bring that up in here , but anyway , with this grimmoire you will be able to summon a unique type of entity , I am talking about Superior and Advanced type of magic here, this is not for anyone. Real Ocultists and Mages know what I am talking about, and it is easy to debunk those who are not for real. 

Anyway , if you want to get yourself busy , you can try playing with the ouija board (this is by the way a novice and very ancient necromancy practice) if you get lucky , nothing from the inferior plane will come to destroy your life an the life of those around you. But this is very important NONE of those entites that will come to you is actually the spirit of the dead, they all can read your mind and the mind of all presents, and will pretend to be someone you know. This may sound like a silly game but there is a 10% chance that this silly game will open a gate to an inferior plane, if nothing happens good, if something do , remember do it at your own risk.

----------

